# Strong alloy wheel cleaner?



## sms720 (Nov 3, 2010)

I am normally pretty good at keeping on top of my alloys, unfortunately the last 4 months circumstances have meant a few trips to the local car wash have took its toll.

When I came to clean the car yesterday I found it impossible to get the alloys back to their original state. There are dark yellow patches and black spots in the corners of the spokes. Scrubbing with bilberry juice and a toothbrush wouldn't remove.

So my question is do I need some stronger acidic wheel cleaner to shift this or is it too late?


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

As smart wheels should do the job. Might need a clay aswell.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

bilt hamber wheel cleaner or korrosol:thumb:


----------



## sms720 (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks both will get one of those ordered this afternoon. :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Take a look at Angelwax Superior Wheel Cleaner and Angelwax Revelation, you can get both for 14 quid, both excellant products that will soon sort those wheels out.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Smart wheels, if extra required TARDIS always helps


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tardis and waxtec iron remover..


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Another good one is the Sonax Full Effect wheel cleaner. Pricey, but does the whole thing.


----------



## sms720 (Nov 3, 2010)

Was looking at ordering smart wheels and tardis - both are 5 litre tubs. I presume both can be dispensed from dilution bottles ok? - are they put on neat or diluted?


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

Tardis must be used neat. Smart wheels needs diluting, generally around 1:10, or push it to 1:4 if really bad, probably what you will need.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Revolution/Maxolen Wheel Cleaner/AS Smart Wheels.

Iron-X for the fallout and Tardis for tar removal.


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Check this thread out...!!! A little show on how good AS Smart Wheels is....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=329739


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Auto smart Ali, by far the most effective & dangerous wheel cleaned I ever used


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

AS Smart Wheels for me too :thumb:


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Smart Wheels is great.


----------



## Juancho (Sep 27, 2013)

sms720 said:


> I am normally pretty good at keeping on top of my alloys, unfortunately the last 4 months circumstances have meant a few trips to the local car wash have took its toll.
> 
> When I came to clean the car yesterday I found it impossible to get the alloys back to their original state. There are dark yellow patches and black spots in the corners of the spokes. Scrubbing with bilberry juice and a toothbrush wouldn't remove.
> 
> So my question is do I need some stronger acidic wheel cleaner to shift this or is it too late?


With time, a good brush and apc, wheels ok. I think you do not need a product as acid as the smart, many metal parts may rust.


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

This is good stuff.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121271271234?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Juancho said:


> With time, a good brush and apc, wheels ok. I think you do not need a product as acid as the smart, many metal parts may rust.


They will rust with the weather regardless.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Espuma Revolution/Maxolen Wheel Cleaner/AS Smart Wheels.
> 
> Iron-X for the fallout and Tardis for tar removal.


This this and this


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

I have started using a-chem alloy brite, good stuff and is non acidic


----------



## Glimmermann (Jun 23, 2011)

An acidic type wheel cleaner would be suitable however if there are any scuff marks be carefully as they could cause the alloy damage. Tar remover should remove most with gentle aggitation. If tardis doesn't work try the link below, i've developed a tar remover thats stronger than tardis!


----------



## sms720 (Nov 3, 2010)

Just checking before I order but the AS Smart wheels I see on Elite Car Care says acid free and yet in previous posts people seem to be saying it is acidic - is this the right stuff?


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

sms720 said:


> Just checking before I order but the AS Smart wheels I see on Elite Car Care says acid free and yet in previous posts people seem to be saying it is acidic - is this the right stuff?


it's not acidic but highly alkaline .... most cleaners are alkaline though


----------



## Juancho (Sep 27, 2013)

The term acid
is employed, popularly, with a meaning of aggressiveness.
Chemically, however, it is only the acid having a pH 1-5
and alkaline 10-14.
In the middle would leave a large neutral range.

really are more aggressive, in general, alkaline pH.


----------

